#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Hardware >  >  Why does my laptop shut down too slowly?

## Shana

I booted my laptop recently and after some time it started showing lags in performance.
It's an acer and I installed Windows 10(crack of course) OS. I had Ubuntu before.
Almost everyone in my uni use the same Windows update and it hasn't shown such effects in theirs. But mine, when I shut it down, it takes about a total 2 minutes to have the light go off, even though the screen goes off normally when I click Shut down.
If I close my laptop before the light goes off, it automatically goes to sleep mode. I want it to be Shut down completely, but I don't know what's wrong? Is it the hardware or Software?

----------

